# Riding the GR7



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I've read that the GR7 (long distance hiking trail through Spain) is largely ridable, but have not managed to find any info on it.

Anyone know what it's like to ride?


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Where´s located the GR 7? In Andalucia?

Perhaps you can get some info in the Spanish mtb forum, South spanish trails: http://www.foromtb.com/f49/ (you must be loged) and you can also try in the forum for non-Spanish speakers: http://www.foromtb.com/f41/

Greetings!


----------



## ChrisG1975 (Oct 14, 2008)

womble said:


> I've read that the GR7 (long distance hiking trail through Spain) is largely ridable, but have not managed to find any info on it.
> 
> Anyone know what it's like to ride?


Did you ever go and ride GR7? I'm nearby now and was intending to ride it south from Catalonia but got a bit off by a section of GR2 that I did a few days ago that was brutal! Lots of heaving the bike up rock filled gulleys and not much fun.

I realise this thread is a few years old but am hoping that perhaps you got out here and rode the trail...??

Cheers, Chris

(Un)Inspired Ramblings | Slowly trying to turn my reality into something a little bit more like my daydreams


----------

